# yet another newby



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi folks,
I'm have had type 2 for about 7 years, which despite my best efforts has progressed, I take gliclazide, and in January this year I was given a test meter to record my levels. This seemed simple and has helped me to restructure my diet and lower my levels to what I am now told are very good.
I am becoming confused with the advise I'm being given, The advise given is "don't drive under 5". but then I'm also being told that I only need to test fasting in the morning.
How do I know when I'm at or approaching 5 before driving if I don't test?
Anybody else come across this?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Alanin & welcome.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Hobie,
I'm another one that falls well into the Senior category.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Alan, and     EEEK!   

Because Gliclazide is a 'Hypoglycaemic Agent' - it's imperative that you test both before you drive, and every 2 hours whilst you are driving.  Or of course sooner if you FEEL hypo.  That's to say, pull over, park up, and test.  You must also have hypo treatment in the car with you at all times.  If you are not high enough when you test, get out of the driving seat, removing the ignition keys as you do so.  You should then treat the hypo, wait until you are at least 5.0 - and then wait a further 45 minutes and test again to be certain, before resuming your journey.

Obviously if you are very hypo, not necessarily in that order but if you stay in the driving seat, at least remove the keys and put em out of YOUR way until it's safe to swap seats or get out and go and have an extra snack or something.

Of course, neither the doctor or the nurse is a Lawyer or indeed the DVLA.  It's up to us, as the drivers, to keep within both the DVLA Rules and the Law.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Alan, welcome to the forum  It's a shame you weren't given a meter right at the start so you could have then taken steps to modify your diet and perhaps not need the meds now. However, you now have one, presumably because you are on gliclizide, which is a med that can cause hypos, or low blood sugar levels.

This makes it imperative that you test before driving to ensure your levels are above 5. If your GP won't supply sufficient strips to allow you to do this, then he is not acting responsibly. I would go back to him and ask for an adequate supply of strips and explain that it would be potentially dangerous for you to drive without testing. Also, given that you could have a low blood sugar at any time, you need to be able to test if you feel any symptoms, so you can act and treat it with some fast-acting carbs, like glucose tablets or jelly babies.

Unfortunately, it's very common for healthcare professionals to be ignorant of these facts, so we have to educate them!


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome folks, as the Northerner says!
I dropped it on the docs toes on Friday, having again been told I only need to test am.
yes he has now reluctantly said I can order new strips when running short, after I had put the information document given by the nurse at the surgery, in front of him with the required reading highlighted, and the fact if stopped by the police for any offence and asked if you have been drinking or taking drugs, legal or otherwise! and you are under you could be prosecuted for driving under the influence of drugs, or dangerous driving etc.
He is now going to check and then tell me the results?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)

AlaninShropshire said:


> He is now going to check and then tell me the results?



Hmm...only one conclusion he can come to, surely!


----------



## pav (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Alan, from another Shropshire man. Some of the doctors in are area need educating in diabetes and then added to that they don't have a clue on then DVLA guide lines / rules.

You have to basically be above 5.0 to drive or if just below had some form of food, there are other rules as well if lower than 5.0. If you start driving at 5.0 you have to take into account how long you will be driving and what your levels will be.

You are also required to test every 2 hours while still driving. For me the 2 hour rule is too long a time to wait to test, my max time is 1 1/2 hours and thats if I have fairly high ish reading to start with.

You also need to be hypo aware, a bit awkward if you have never experienced one and not sure what the symtoms are, these can be different for each person.

I battled with my old doctors to get enough test strips as their policy was type 2's don't need to test.

In the end I moved doctors and virtually the first questions the new diabetic nurse asked were do I test, do I know about DVLA guide lines, Are you hypo aware and what symtoms do I get. Then have I ever been on a diabetic course, a vast difference between the old and new place.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum AlaninShropshire


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Alan welcome to the forum....Tintin


----------



## Bloden (Jun 9, 2014)

Hiya Alan.


----------



## Flower (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome Alan. Here's hoping your Doctor comes to the only safe conclusion.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome Alan.  I have very recently started taking gliclazide.  Asked and received free prescription today.  The doctor didn't mention any restrictions and understood I needed to test for driving.  Good luck you end.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi folks, sorry for going missing, holidays are a must, to come down from the fight with the medics,
with regard to me past messages, I put my case to GP who stated "No rationing of items for our practice" But stated he would make enquires after I presented him with documentation from their own D nurse.
Now received phone call from said nurse to call and see her, wonder why.

Now to the next interesting part, Sorry to those who do not like people from my old profession, But in my past life I was a top grade police driver which required an in depth understanding of traffic law. I have been back to my studies, The answer is in The road traffic act 1988 as amended, any person who's driving whilst impaired by  drink or drugs legal or otherwise is committing an offence, any moving traffic violation is enough to get stopped

If you do not test how are you supposed to know? 

Have now printed of the required paperwork from HM Gov. to show said nurse.
Let you know the outcome later.
Cheers for now hope you all keep well and fight all you demons.
alan


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jun 27, 2014)

AlaninShropshire said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm have had type 2 for about 7 years, which despite my best efforts has progressed, I take gliclazide, and in January this year I was given a test meter to record my levels. This seemed simple and has helped me to restructure my diet and lower my levels to what I am now told are very good.
> I am becoming confused with the advise I'm being given, The advise given is "don't drive under 5". but then I'm also being told that I only need to test fasting in the morning.
> How do I know when I'm at or approaching 5 before driving if I don't test?
> Anybody else come across this?



Experience of when in the day your levels might be low helps. If you are only ever near 5 on waking, then you have an indication that most of the day is likely to be OK
You can predict how your level drops to some extent. For two hours after eating you are unlikely to have as low as 5.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2014)

If you go on the DVLA website - or easier -  just type into Google  'DVLA Medical Rules' - it's all there.

And what I think about the Police is this - if you don't do anything wrong, then you shouldn't get on the wrong side of them, should you?  They are only doing a job.

And what I specifically think about Police Drivers is this - they are a damn sight better drivers than the vast majority of other people.

But Ociffer, if you go hypo at the wheel, then your driving would be no better than mine in a similar condition - and I can assure you, you wouldn't like that !


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi tropy,
 Ye it was a long time ago, but old habits die hard, One thing I can say is I helped a lot more people in all sorts of distress, than I upset cus they could not be sensible and respect others. fact nice people are the majority, Thanks for your support, 
I suspect this aint strictly diabetic related.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Stephknits,
The best of this story is that the new diabetic nurse gave me the right advice in the first place.  The next time the last thing she said as I was halfway out the door was " by the way now u are used to the testing you don't have to do it so often now" wonder who told her to say that?


----------



## pink (Jun 27, 2014)

what's hypo and what's high I cant believe vied got diabetes I've always been so healthy 

  I've had it I've got a driving job and got an interview wed for another driving job does this mean I can not work now sorry I don't mean to be so negative
 I just don't understand it I just need help advise please anyone


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2014)

Pink

A blood glucose reading for someone without diabetes is between 4 and 7.

So low is really from 4 downwards, which tends to happen a LOT more to Type 1s and other insulin users and high is, well, over about 7.5.

At the moment you are only on metformin so none of this thread really applies to you.  Alan is on a different drug and different rules apply.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Pav,
I,m in south Shrops. only have 2 surgeries in town, am in two minds to change but not sure if reception would be any different? I have other problems as well including trying to do something silly just before Christmas whilst in a deep dark place. Still having counselling which is helping, but do not need any more stress.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Jun 29, 2014)

pink said:


> what's hypo and what's high I cant believe vied got diabetes I've always been so healthy
> 
> I've had it I've got a driving job and got an interview wed for another driving job does this mean I can not work now sorry I don't mean to be so negative
> I just don't understand it I just need help advise please anyone


Hi pink,
You do not have to worry you are not the same as me. As Trophywench said.
The only thing I would do is be honest when u go for the new job, not try to hide it, it will come out at sometime. Many people live with our problem and we can all get down at times, at first it seems like the end. Get mad fight it and anyone u have to get the right treatment, but most of all try to live the life your used to, u can!!!


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi folks hope u are all well?

Sorry I'v not been here for a long time its been a difficult period for me, Just before Christmas last year, 2 weeks ago today I decided I had had enough of this world. If it had not been for a small no of people and their resolve to find me and help me, u know the rest.
Anyway I have been in councilling for 12 months and am somewhat better in the brain department. 

Still having problems with medication, the cost cutting, and Doctors,

Happy Christmas to you all.  will be back soon this was difficult, so I aint completely right yet thought it would be.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Alan, welcome back  So pleased to hear you were able to get through the bad times with support, and sorry to hear you had to go through it. I hope that things improve for you from now on, and that you are able to enjoy Christmas with a great 2015 in prospect  Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Alan in !  I went to Telford a couple of years ago from Newcastle-on- Tyne . Had to be there before 10am. If you know me I make myself get there for 9 !  Guess who was first to be there. A1, A62, M6, Slept well that nt was on bike. Enjoyed Shropshire & staid next to Iron Bridge & canal. Was good


----------



## Bloden (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh Alan...I'm relieved to hear you're getting counselling and you feel better for it. Merry Christmas. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Dec 19, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Alan in !  I went to Telford a couple of years ago from Newcastle-on- Tyne . Had to be there before 10am. If you know me I make myself get there for 9 !  Guess who was first to be there. A1, A62, M6, Slept well that nt was on bike. Enjoyed Shropshire & staid next to Iron Bridge & canal. Was good


Thanks for comments Hobie,
will continue to try, come further south down the A49 very rural
but nice. Ex biker started on 1959 Triumph Tigre 110 black and white pre unit gearbox.


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Dec 19, 2014)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks to all of u for your comments and support, I will try not to disappear again.
Merry Christmas all those who have our dissfunction in whatever form.
Alan


----------



## AlaninShropshire (Dec 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi Alan, welcome back  So pleased to hear you were able to get through the bad times with support, and sorry to hear you had to go through it. I hope that things improve for you from now on, and that you are able to enjoy Christmas with a great 2015 in prospect  Happy Christmas to you!


Thanks Northener, from an ex pat Brum.
Have been to your web site just will return soon
A


----------



## stephknits (Dec 19, 2014)

Wishing you all the best for 2015, lots of people here willing you on x


----------

